# Gas or Diesel



## vulf (Feb 8, 2013)

For my Bug out vehicle I am going to do a engine swap in the next year, what would be better gas or diesel ?

I understand the idea of Bio Diesel but in a worst case gas is going to be far easier to find.

Your thoughts.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Diesel engine can be converted to run on basically anything.
Diesel engine, final answer.


----------



## prepgirl (Jan 7, 2013)

A military deuce engine. It runs on multiple fuels.


----------



## vulf (Feb 8, 2013)

I was thinking the gas/propane idea I could set up a duel conversion.


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

Diesel for sure buddy of mine has a diesel truck converted it to run off French fry grease works vary good clean and with a fast food place on every street now days its not hard to come by fule


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree with "Homer" Diesel engine is the best option.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

I saw a gasifier truck on preppers, i thought that was a pretty niffty idea.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Not trying to get off subject here, but your gas or diesel bug out vehical should be relavent to where you are going and what you will have available when you get their, how far do you have to travel to your destination,

Do you have a bug out destination???

Do you have means to store fuel at your location, for when you get there.

If you have fuel stored in both locations, then it does not matter rally does it.

Gas is likely more available, diesel is better for long term storage.


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

vulf said:


> For my Bug out vehicle I am going to do a engine swap in the next year, what would be better gas or diesel ?
> 
> I understand the idea of Bio Diesel but in a worst case gas is going to be far easier to find.
> 
> Your thoughts.


everyones car runs on gas. very few run on diesel. And diesel will sit around longer then gas.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

vulf said:


> For my Bug out vehicle I am going to do a engine swap in the next year, what would be better gas or diesel ?
> 
> I understand the idea of Bio Diesel but in a worst case gas is going to be far easier to find.
> 
> Your thoughts.


Please remember Bio-Diesel, molds after a few weeks, on stirred an will clog up fuel filters like crazy.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mudder.Mitch said:


> Diesel for sure buddy of mine has a diesel truck converted it to run off French fry grease works vary good clean and with a fast food place on every street now days its not hard to come by fule


Only problem is they can smell you coming. :???:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

prepgirl said:


> A military deuce engine. It runs on multiple fuels.


 The old 2 1/2 it did not go fast but it went every where.
With no changes it could be topped off with Gas, diesel. AV gas , K1 even mixture of motor oil and gas. The 10 manual for it did recommend if you put 140 AV gas in it to mix it with motor oil to lower the octane.
The engine used a distributor type fuel pump, and require the use of an Intake heater to start in cooler weather id running Diesel type fuels.
If you do go diesel go with the olde engines the new engines have to much anti pollution equipment that can not really be removed , with it installed they are very fuel fussy .


----------

